# Patron ( David ) did it again :--))



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Patron did it again )*

*Thank you so much

for the Globetrotter*
.
.
First in December I got a Pm from our dear Patron of all times David ...................
saying "give me your delivery address
I have a little gift that can help in your future woodworking" 
.
BANG …....AAUUUCH my Jaw hit the floor realy hard
but if the patron say jump you jump…..LOL
of course he did get my address still confused as I was from the jawdropping 
.
a few days after another Pm arived from David
saying "Gess what ?
Your prayer has been heard and is in the mail" 
.
If I wasn´t confused before I can asure you I was it now , and very excided as well
so excided that I think my postman thought about calling after the bluewagon for me
(you know them with the nicely white dressed huge men in )
well just becourse I nearly knocked him down every day so I cuold see in his car
for the letter/smallpackage from David after the first week had gone by and untill 
today ….....LOL…......tell me who wuoldn´t have done the same if you knew a L J 
package was expected in the very near future….......and it was one from David oh boy oh boy
.
well the day´s went by and David and me started to get little nerveus about when it
wuold arive at the doorstep
David even surgessted that the mail office had send a rowboat from england making
a speciel delivery …..LOL
.
finaly it arived today 
and here your see the small package/letter I expected….............just a hell lot bigger….LOL
and haevy too :-O
I still had to finish the afternoon at the job….I´m not so sure it was up to the standard ….LOL
.
.








.
I have a pre woodworker asking alot of times today , "when are we going to open, when are we going to open "....well you know the drill from Chrismas …LOL
it is my daughter who was as excided as I was  I gess I most have talked alot of that packages
the wife was tired of it from day one I said I was expecting a little package from U S A 
replyed with "what have you bought now "..... when I told her I didn´t bought anything but David
was sending something but I don´t know what it is , she just shaked the head and wuoldn´t believe me .. 
now she does….LOL
.
here you see two kids barely have the power to open the package….too excided I gess 
.
.








.
here you see why it did take so long before it arived :-(
I have this idea in my head (from earlyer jobs) always tjeck the following note 
in the plasticwindow…..I did so with this one ..lol 
and glad I did it ,a very big blue stamp on the note say MISSENT TO INDONESIA …..LOL
and came via the German postsystem before it landed in Denmark
so thats why I called the package the Globetrotter
.
.








.
here you see what is in the package
wood ….woood…...fantastick woood …...woood I only cuold dream of and see in project´s on L J
WAAAAUUUUUUUW …thank you for the tears in my eyes David ….I discovered them when my daughter
asked me why are you crying father …......so sweet she is .......well it seems to me I´m getting soft lately..LOL
.
.








.
here you se another BIG ..BIG SURPRICE in there too
a very nice side escapement scewed shoulderplane / rabbetplane 
one I have been hunting for in a long time to match my normal shoulder/rabbet side escapement plane
I realy don´t know how David does it every time , beside being a fantastic person ,a great carpenter and
woodworker he most allso bee a great magician ….........as I recall I have never spoken about
a scewed shoulder /rabbet plane on L J …I know I have said many many times I was tired of our poor pine and I envy how easy acsess you have to beautyfull lumber…..LOL … he allways seems to know what people need when he wants to do something for them…..........thank you so much for being the person you are David
.
.








.
I have one question David 
what is the name of the third wood in the next picture here

1. Marple 2. Maghogny 3. mbuia ? (is what I cuold read )
.
.








.
.
here in this picture it is
1. Arariba 2. Black Walnut 3. Rosewood
.
.








.
.
here in this picture it is
1. Cherry 2. Purplehart 3. Birdseye Marple

.
.








.
.
here in this picture it is 
1. Bocote 2. Burbinga 3. Cocobola
.
.








.
.
here in this picture it is 
two different colour of Lacewood
.
.








.
.
.
.
.
after my daughter and me had talked about and looked at this beautyfull gift from David 
a copple of hours ….....She who always most be obayed came to the dinning table
with a very power full shaking head ….chuckled while she said …..bedtime young lady
its an hour over your bedtime ….you are just as crazy as your father , then she looked 
at me and said " you know its schoolday tommorow …how cuold you" 
ha ha I wont tell anyone I did see the smile in her eye´s

I know I had all the time I have been here said to my self and dream of all the lovely
project I wúold like to make 
and know when I have the oppetunity …........well I can´t think of anything to make 
out of it …...........blocked /speachless call it what you will…..I just know it will take a long
time before I figur it out …......I know I barely dare to make a cut or plane a fine shave in it
maybee there will bee a day when I have confidence enoff to make something with it
in the meentime I will use it as my dreambox when I feel stocked 
and I have a feeling that my daughter will sneak in the shop and look at it too from time to time 

thank´s once again David for both the package , Letter and for giving me some preasured time with my daughter 
both today and in the future 
A gift I never will be able to return, only a humble thank you

take care my freinds and thank you for looking 
may you all bee blessed with good freinds

Silke and Dennis

Ps. yes it is placed in this furom becourse I think there is other L Js that never have seen such wood before
so here is my excuse before you make a rant out of it


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Patrton definitely has helped a lot of people.

Those are great pieces you got there. Enjoy!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I too know the excitement of receiving a parcel from the PATRON…
A true man amongst men…
I look forward to you being unblocked and make a wonderful project with some of this fantastic wood.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey dennis 
i've been wondering too

indonesia = denmark ?

there sure are some intelligent people in the world ? lol

right after (like that night) i sent this
you came out with your tools
and i saw so many planes you have
that one i have had for years under sawdust
don't even know where it came from
glad you like it

the wood is imbuia
the marker is hard to see on some of the darker wood
i wrote on the ends so the ink wouldn't stain the face

i sure do appreciate all the kind and lighthearted comments
and encouragement you have sprinkled here on LJ's
it has always left me sad that you only have pine to play with

enjoy my friend
you deserve it

your daughter is a beautiful girl
such a sweet smile


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you are a blessed man dennis..what a wonderful gift…im glad it brought you so much happiness and to have so many types of wood to dream of making something…fantastic…but one thing i dont know , is who is in the picture with your daughter…the guy i know has a blue hat glued to his head…lol…and some whiskers under his nose…huh…one day i might figure it out…one day…....lol…...what a wonderful gift you have given david…


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

What an incredibly generous and kind thing to do David.
Dennis you deserve it. I'm looking forward to seeing some projects built from it.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Of course we are not surprised. David, you are one of a kind, and truly a great friend to many.

Dennis, congratulations, I personally know how wonderful it is to be on the receiving end of David's packages.
He always knows the perfect gift. I wish some of my relatives were that observant

Thanks for sharing your joy with all of us


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

David is a true Patron. He is a Renaissance Man for all seasons.
We are blessed to have him as part of LJ.
Ellen


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennis, This is very, very special. There are many in the LJ community, that are very special people and both you and David are that and more. Than you for sharing the photos of you and Silke (I love that name). The round the world travel of this package might just explain the mystery of what is happening to a package I sent to Div in South Afrika, I sent it on Dec. 12 and as far as I know it has still not arrived. It was supposed to arrive by Christmas.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

The joy of receiving is quiet a great experience, but I think the joy of giving is even greater. Either way, it is obvious the joy on each side of the ocean today. God bless both of you. Events like this make everyone's day.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

What a great gift from one good hearted man to another. A fun story to read too. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

David is one of a kind. We are all truely blessed to know him. I had the honor to meet him in person this last summer. Enjoy your gifts and make good use of them.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David, Dennis: Some mighty fine new material for you to work with. A grat gift.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennis and Silke, so sweet to see you there by the table, I think I see some geno beeing passed on. Only Silke is a lot better looking than you. LOL. She sure has a sweet smile.
I laughed big time about the detour to Indonesia, yes this just makes it even a better pack.
David sure did spoil you, he not only gave you some wonderful exotic woods, he also send you a plane you have been on the look out for.
Now you have to get some good ideas for the wood, take your time. Perhaps a little box for Silke, I have no doubt she will be feeling really lucky.
Best thoughts and congrats,
Mads

David, you rock!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

It is good to hear of such stories as this. For no better reason than "just because". Thank you both for sharing. Dennis, it will be interesting to see what becomes of the pieces. Hang them on your shop wall so you can often gaze up and contemplate upon them. And don't be disappointed by the Purpleheart. When you cut it, it will turn somewhat brown. Leave it out in the sun a bit or a few days in your shop and it will go back to purple again.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Wonderful Story Dennis, and it couldn't have happened to a nicer, or more deserving, person!! Enjoy!!
And that David… He's something special, isn't he?!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great story!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

A lovely gift from one sweet man to another.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful! 
Thank you Dennis, for sharing this wonderful story. I have moisture in my eyes as I read it.
I'll in my shop today with a light heart and gratitude for such wonderful friends like David and Dennis and, of course, the rest of the LJ family.
Dennis, you have in your hands, not only the product of a generous and loving man's heart, but the most well traveled lumber, and plane, on earth. 
David, you are a true Patron.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A great gift from a GREAT LUMBERJOCK!*

*I'm sure you'll think of something to make with it.*


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow.

Indonesia was occupied, for a long time, by the Dutch.

To the freight companies, Dutch and Danish are probably the same thing.

Hope the box got Frequent Flier Miles 

*David *.... you're Allheart … but … you knew that.

*Dennis*: my favorite kind of tears. Enjoy the wood. We'll be watching to see what you make, with it 

The Spirit of the LumberJocks is alive and well !


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Guys (girls),

Yes, David is GREAT man, he is kind, he is helpful, he is thoughtful, he will give you his last dollar, he is a great woodworker, BUT he is also very lonely, he lives in a house that will probably never comes off, he has to take his
water from the rain, he had most off the time no work and therefore most off the time not enough money,
he is sick.
But David is the BEST FRIEND a man (girl) can ask for.
I wish I could help him, but my situation is also not ideal, the only thing I can do is pray for him. 
I hope so that more people on LJ who see David as there friend and there is somehow who can help him, 
in any way whatsoever, because he deserves it so.

Sorry David, that I've writ this, but I love you.

Take care my friend

sorry for my English.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Dennis*:

I'll say it again: if YOU feel LIMITED by your English, then …. I can only imagine how WELL you express yourself in your native tongue.

Because … you do VERY well with English.

And … to your last post …. I'm working out the details, right now, for a visit to David. I've never met him, and … I think I need to.

And if there's ANYTHING that I can do to help HIM with the projects that HE is working on …. please be sure … I will


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dennis, this was a beautiful gift that David sent you. I cannot believe they sent it to Indonesia but that just shows that God was watching over it to see that it was finally sent to the right place.  I think that both of you are just a couple of terrific guys. I know that David has helped many people as well as you too, Dennis. This is a wonderful story and things like this makes all of us proud to be Lumberjocks and to be able to know of people like you and David. It makes my heart smile.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

wauw… I lieve the site for a few hours and come back to so many nice comments
even thow I had a little sneak weiw late afternoon I realy don´t expected this

but I better hold the rule and take it in the right order

Ianwater : I already do it and my daughter even came to me after dinner and ask 
can I see the wood again ….so I think we are two thats enjoying it 

Larry : good to see you still alright 
Don´t hold your breath , I think it will take some time …afterall I have to refurb
a bunch of tools in this winther and make some apliance´s to the bench , some sawbench
sawhorses, toolcabinet…...you know the drill…too much to do and too little time 

David : yep some real intelligent lol ,,,there was a blog about it a few days ago
I think it was called they walk among us 
one of the comment was abot a man the cuoldn´t find his loguage at the airport 
after he landed
and wanted to report it where the one of the staff said you are in the right place 
I´m propper trained to find missing things and then she asked …..have your 
plane arived yet …......BOOH

Grizz : don´t worry I give you a hint about the mustage missing …you know how 
dangerus it can be figthing with the lawnmover and last time I was in Copenhagen
visiting Mads I needed to steal the frontwheels from it 
and about the hat ….I got promoted so I just wait for the new black hat…LOL

Don : thank´s but don´t hold your breath 

Kent : I know you have , I realy did enjoy the plane packages with you and your 
restoring blog about it …thank´s for sharing that one with us 

Ellen : so true 

Ken : if you have alert Div. about you have send a packages then I think it wuold
be relative safe on the last legg …..he has alot of streetpoints at the savages 
in the local aria….they don´t dare to tuch it 
well we have to wait and see

Rand : thank´s 
and I liked the reavelpicture of you comming out from the annonymnus crowd…LOL

Steve : welcome back )

Tom : lucky you are  and I do enjoy it , and I will try ..prommisse

Karson : yes it is and very beautyfull too 

Mads : thank´s, I smile 

Rance : what a great idea ,frame them like a picture to start with…......
easyer to start dreaming ….but then I don´t think I can focus on the jobs to bee done , thank´s

Mike : thank´s  and yes he is speciel

Charlie : )

RiverGirl : thank´s now I I think I blussed a lady thinking I´m sweet , I do enjoy 

Dick : I will try my best….....but oh boy surdently have such beautyfull wood in my hands
realy did blocked me ….....hope I get over it and my confidence return one day

Neil : thank´s for the update of the history
but don´t you think there is alot of diffent in the sound and shape of .. D and I
they walk among us .. those intelligent ….LOL
but please get your sleep …I will alert you when the times come …LOL

I realy wish I cuold afford to be with you on that trip to David ….go go go and enjoy it 
just remeber to bring your best hammer and DIY tools 
and you will work with a higher speed than with strangers….don´t ask why I know it….
still painfull to think of the blisters from trying it :-(

Helluva : great I cuold make you smile  and I´m proud to know you too mate 
now up with the feet and tinkle on the paperblock with your idea´s and the coffee 
beside you 

All : I have told Silke your nice comment to her and when I told her you say she is alot
more beaufull than me she laughed ….............and from the background …....with a very
dry voice saying ….....that´s becourse she looks like her mum…....DOOH…....
here I walked around all theese years and thought it was becourse of my DNA´s :-(

Silke say´s hello and thank´s for the coment´s

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I am really happy for your Dennis! What a great gift from a friend from afar! It is wonderful how you showed us all so we could all share in your joy. Your daughter is a beautiful girl, too. I really enjoyed seeing this!

Sheila


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Dennis, I know how you feel. Having beautiful daughters sure did not come about because of us. Wait till she gets a little older. You might want to make a club out of some of Patrons woods to keep the boys away. lol

God Bless
tom


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Sheila Thank´s I tell her you said it 

Tom : I even consider to have Jordan carve a wall hanged 
shotgun or maschinegun in size 1:1 to scare them with..LOL
..no one is going to take my princess away ….. 

I can see you are blessed too ;-)

take care
Dennis


----------

